# قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط



## jjjjo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

*تعرضت قرية دشاشة التابعة لمركز سمسطا بمحافظة بني سويف مساء أمس لبعض الأحداث المؤسفة إثر قيام الأقباط بتحويل حمولة رمال إلى داخل كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالقرية لترميم بلاط أرضية الكنيسة فقام حارس الشرطة بمنعهم وقام بالتعدي على بعض السيدات بالضرب في الوقت الذي ذهب فيه البعض بترويج شائعات أنَّ الأقباط قاموا بالتعدي بالضرب على أمين الشرطة، فقام بعض مسلمي القرية بإلقاء الطوب على منازل الأقباط حتى جاءت الشرطة وقامت بالقبض على سبعة أقباط. 

القمص ملاك شحاته كاهن الكنيسة روى الوقائع أنَّ بعض السيدات كن* * يحولن بعض كميات من الرمال داخل الكنيسة لترميم بلاط الكنيسة وخزان المياه فتعرض لهم غفير الكنيسة وتعدى عليهن بالضرب والشتائم، ثم قام أمين شرطة ويدعى أحمد على بنشر شائعات بالقرية أنَّ الأقباط تعدوا بالضرب على الغفير للتوسع في الكنيسة فقام بعض الشباب بقذف بعض منازل الأقباط بالطوب ووصلت الشرطة وقامت بالقبض على سبعة أقباط ووجهت اتهاماً للكنيسة بالتعدي بالضرب على موظف عام أثناء تأدية عمله حيث قام أمين الشرطه بتمزيق ملابس الغفير لتأكيد الاتهام. 

أضاف القمص ملاك أنَّه يرعى هذه الكنيسة من 16 عاماً ويعود تأسيسها إلى ما يزيد عن الـ 100 عاماً لم يتم ترميمها وقد سعى للحصول على ترخيص إحلال وتجديد وعاش رحلة الحصول التصريح لأكثر من 10 سنوات بداية من الوحدة المحلية والإدارة الهندسية والشرطة والمحافظة وأمن الدولة ولكن دون فائدة في استخراج التصريح وأشار أنَّه اضطر لشراء رمال لترميم البلاط فقط ولكن الحارس الأمني تصدى لهم وقام أمين الشرطه بإشعال الفتنه في القرية. 


وقال جميل.م أحد أقارب المعتقلين، أنَّ ما حدث شيء مؤسف أن تقوم الشرطة بالقبض على سبعة أقباط رغم أنَّ هؤلاء الأشخاص لم يكونوا متواجدين أثناء الأحداث مشيراً إلى أنَّ الشرطه ما زالت تسعى إلى القبض على آخرين وتعد لهم قرارات اعتقالات لأنَّ المحتجزين لم يعرضوا على النيابه حتى السادسة من مساء اليوم الاثنين ويخشى من تحول القرية إلى فتنة كبيرة نتيجة وجود تحرشات بدأت بين الأطفال ويخشى أن يزيد حجمها وطالب بالإفراج عن المحتجزين ومنهم أمين سمير أمين إبراهيم وسمير رمزي ذكي وأشرف يوسف سمعان ووحيد عياد حنا وثابت مكرم أرمونيوس ورزق لبيب باسيلي. 

وناشد أهالي القرية جميع المنظمات الحقوقية وقيادات الكنيسة سرعة التدخل للإفراج عن المحتجزين قبل صدور قرارات اعتقال نظراً لأنَّهم لم يرتكبوا أي إثم حتى يتم القبض عليهم وطالب أهالي القرية البسطاء المساعدة العاجلة لضبط الأمور وإحكام الوضع لأنَّه لم يتعرض أحد لحارس الكنيسه وهذه تهم ملفقة. 
سمسطا إحدى مدن محافظة بني سويف السبع، وهي عاصمة لمدينة بني سويف وتقع إلى الغرب من مركز ببا، حيث تقترب من الصحراء الغربية، ويشقها بحر يوسف، وتبعد القرية عن مركزالفشن ب 7 كم .

(نقلا عن الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

نفسى افهم بس هو بناء الكنايس وترميمها بيضايقهم فى ايييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بلدنا دى عجيبة صحيح​


----------



## veronika (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

*ربنا موجود
يحلها من عنده​*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

الارهاب الاسلامى عادى نفسى اعرف المسلم لية بيكرة اى واحد مش مسلمك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

*ربنا موجووووود​*


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## SHAKSHK (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون  ............................اكيد دفاع ربنا عن ولاده جاى اكيد 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## sweetly heart (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*




> الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون ............................اكيد دفاع ربنا عن ولاده جاى اكيد
> ربنا يرحمنا





> ربنا يرحمنا





> ربنا موجووووود





> ربنا موجود
> يحلها من عنده



الاستسلام بهاى الطريقة هو خطة الشيطان وانتصاره الذى يرجوه وهذا يؤدى يوما بعد يوم لانقراض المسيحيين من الشرق الاوسط 
صحيح المسيح اوصانا بان لا ناخذ بالسيف لكن اوصنا بان نكون بسطاء كالحمام حكماء كالافاعى يعنى معنى قول المسيح بان لا ناخذ بالسيف لا يعنى ان نعيش تحت ظل السيف وتهديدهم هذا فهم خاطئ للكتاب المقدس الرب اوصى بالحكمة وهاى الكلمة تعنى الكثير الكثير ولا اعتقد انو الحكمة تؤدى للحياة تحت ظل السيف وفيه فرق بين بان لا ناخذ بالسيف وبين ان نعيش تحت ظل السيف الحالة الاولى لا تؤدى للحالة الثانية فى حالة الفهم الصحيح للمقصد يعنى لما افهمنا غلط بان لا ناخذ بالسيف اصبحنا تحت ظل السيف تماما يعنى سار اليوم المسيحيين اسقطوا بعض وصايا الكتاب المقدس بسبب بانهم يعيشون تحت ظل السيف مثلا التبشير فى الشرق معدوم والحرية معدومة حرية الانسان المسيحى فى الشرق معدومة والحرية من اقدس المقدسات الموت افضل من الحياة بدون حرية 

فعلا الله موجود ولكن ايماننا بوجود الله يحتم علينا بان ناخذ وصاياه الرب كاملة مهما كانت التضحيات وباى ثمن لانو ضرب النساء وتمزيق ملابسهم ومنع بناء الكنائس والاختطافات والاسلمة بالقوة وكل الاعتداءات هاى التى تؤدى شيئا فشيا الى انقراض مسيحيين الشرق ليس لها حل الا الحرب


----------



## tellthetrue (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

ده كلام غريب جدا وأعتقد ماحصلشى لأن الإعلام مصرى أو أجنبى لم يكتب عن هذه القضية . . . ممكن

لكن مصر هاتفضل طول عمرها متماسكة ( مسيحيين ومسلمين ) بالذوق ولا بالعافية برضاكم غصب عنكم مش هانسمح لأى عميل مرتشى إنه يلعب فى عقول الناس ويفترى كذبا على المسلمين داخل مصر ويسعى إلى التدخل الخارجى بحجة أن الأقباط مضطهدون . . . بلاش كلام فارغ . 


وعلى العموم الكلام ده لو كان حصل فى عهد الخلافة كان الجانى أخد جزاءه لأن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أوصانا بحسن معاملتكم : ـ

6352 - من قتل نفسا معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة ، وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 6914 

157559 - ألا من ظلم معاهدا أو انتقصه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة 
الراوي: عدة من أبناء أصحاب النبي  -  خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]  -  المحدث: أبو داود  -  المصدر: سنن أبي داود  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3052

241334 - ألا لا تحل أموال المعاهدين إلا بحقها 
الراوي: خالد بن الوليد  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [حسن كما قال في المقدمة]  -  المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني  -  المصدر: هداية الرواة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/130 

48189 - ألا من ظلم معاهدا أو انتقصه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة 
الراوي: عدة من أبناء أصحاب النبي  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: صحيح أبي داود  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3052 

وهناك روايات كثيرة على ذلك وياريت تفضل مشاركتى متتحذفش وأنا بمد يدى لكل من هو يشعر بالظلم بالسلام وأقوله ( أحبوا أعداءكم ) وأقول إن الظلم الحقيقى تذوقون طعمه إن أصر المسيحيى على التدخل فى الشؤون المصرية وأختم بكلمات من كتاب الله : ـ

 {لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ }الممتحنة8

وعلى فكرة الله يحب وفى مواضع كثيرة مش زى مابيقولو علينا إفتراءا . . . الله يحب المقسطين .


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*



tellthetrue قال:


> ده كلام غريب جدا وأعتقد ماحصلشى لأن الإعلام مصرى أو أجنبى لم يكتب عن هذه القضية . . . ممكن



*أولا أحاديث محمدك هذه تبلها وتشرب ميتها, وبعد ذلك أذهب للطبيب بسبب النزلة المعوية التى ستصيبك
ثانيا: أعتقد أنك بترسم على وزارة الإعلام, مبروك مقدماً, فأنت أهل لها
ذاكر سورة التوبة يا زميل, أو ألقها فى صفيحة القمامة إن لم تؤمن بما جاء بها *


----------



## monmooon (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## mamdouhfathy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

كثيرا سالنى اصدقائى لماذا نصلى بالجهد و ننام اثناء قيامنا للصلاة فكنت اوضح لهم اننا بصلاتنا نهدم منزل الشيطان فيجب علية ان يقاوم هدم بيتة و يمنع سقوطة بينما الاخرين لا يفوتهم صلاة من الخمسة ويسرعون
لادئها لانهم بصلاتهم يبنون بيت الشيطان فيكون فرحا ويساعدهم ويمدهم بالاحجار للبناء  واقول للمسيحين
البسطاء الرب معكم لاننا ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## man4truth (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*



sweetly heart قال:


> الاستسلام بهاى الطريقة هو خطة الشيطان وانتصاره الذى يرجوه وهذا يؤدى يوما بعد يوم لانقراض المسيحيين من الشرق الاوسط
> صحيح المسيح اوصانا بان لا ناخذ بالسيف لكن اوصنا بان نكون بسطاء كالحمام حكماء كالافاعى يعنى معنى قول المسيح بان لا ناخذ بالسيف لا يعنى ان نعيش تحت ظل السيف وتهديدهم هذا فهم خاطئ للكتاب المقدس الرب اوصى بالحكمة وهاى الكلمة تعنى الكثير الكثير ولا اعتقد انو الحكمة تؤدى للحياة تحت ظل السيف وفيه فرق بين بان لا ناخذ بالسيف وبين ان نعيش تحت ظل السيف الحالة الاولى لا تؤدى للحالة الثانية فى حالة الفهم الصحيح للمقصد يعنى لما افهمنا غلط بان لا ناخذ بالسيف اصبحنا تحت ظل السيف تماما يعنى سار اليوم المسيحيين اسقطوا بعض وصايا الكتاب المقدس بسبب بانهم يعيشون تحت ظل السيف مثلا التبشير فى الشرق معدوم والحرية معدومة حرية الانسان المسيحى فى الشرق معدومة والحرية من اقدس المقدسات الموت افضل من الحياة بدون حرية
> 
> فعلا الله موجود ولكن ايماننا بوجود الله يحتم علينا بان ناخذ وصاياه الرب كاملة مهما كانت التضحيات وباى ثمن لانو ضرب النساء وتمزيق ملابسهم ومنع بناء الكنائس والاختطافات والاسلمة بالقوة وكل الاعتداءات هاى التى تؤدى شيئا فشيا الى انقراض مسيحيين الشرق ليس لها حل الا الحرب




انا معاك فى كل اللى قلته


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

*هى دى مصر*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## samy fahmy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*



come with me قال:


> *هى دى مصر*
> *ربنا يرحمنا*​



يايسوع فلتكن معنا


----------



## jjjjo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قام بضرب نساء قبطيات/وتمزيق ملابسهن/البصق علي وجه الاب الكاهن / والأمن يلقى القبض علي سبعة من الضحايا الأقباط*

انتوا عارفين يا جماعة احنا مضطهدين بجد
مثلا احنا بنبنى كنيسة جديد فى البلد عندنا  معلش انا من قرية فا بقول البلد 
المهم ان الكل واقف لنا على الواحدة وكل ما نمشى من شارع علشان نوصل المعدات للكنيسة الناس بتبقا عاوزة تقوم تقطعنا
ربنا يرحمنا بس عندى خبر حلو انا ملاك كنيستنا جامد قوى ومش سايبنا
سلام ونعمة


----------

